# I'm getting an Oberon for Christmas - help me choose, please :-)



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
I had decided against an Oberon due to them not having a flip-style option (still wish they'd implement that!) but after ordering a cell phone pouch and seeing how nice it was... I want an Oberon Kindle cover again 

So - here's my skin:


And here are the covers I like (and my thoughts on them):









River Garden - Red
* Not sure how well this would go with the skin, but gosh, it's gorgeous.









River Garden - Saddle
* Not quite as striking in saddle, but goes a bit better, maybe, with the skin.









Tree of Life - Chocolate
* This is the color / design I got for the cell phone pouch, and it's really very pretty.









Roof of Heaven - Sky Blue
* I've always loved this one, but I don't think it goes with the skin AT ALL.









Roof of Heaven - Saddle
* Better color choice with the skin, I think, but I'm not sure I like the design in saddle.









Medici - Chocolate
* Not one I would have picked on its own merits, necessarily, but I think it might be really pretty with the skin, plus I love the chocolate leather.









da Vinci - Saddle
* Again, not one I would have picked, but with the skin it might be really pretty.

---------
I'd prefer to not get a new skin. I really like the one I have, plus... skinning is a pain for me  But please feel free to share your thoughts and ideas! If all the covers weren't so gorgeous, I wouldn't have trouble deciding


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd go for a red or blue Oberon, rather than the browns you're thinking might match the skin better--beautiful skin, by the way. I see definite red and blue in your skin that a cover in either color would really pick up. The saddle or the brown may not actually blend as you expect with the skin. I've owned or given several red and blue Oberons--they're just gorgeous, very rich looking, not as quite as bright or glossy as they displayed on my monitor. Of these designs, I vote for the River Garden.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Skins are easy to change and covers are really expensive, so I would go with a cover you love rather than one that is considered just because it goes with the skin.  I'd narrow it down to covers you like that work with your skin.  Both Tree of Life and Roof of Heaven go great with your skin and you didn't qualify those.  

I agree with you, blue RoH doesn't goes with your skin, and I would want a color rather than saddle with that design.

I think going with a neutral color is also a good idea because it will go with just about anything.  Tree of Life is a great design, and looks great in chocolate and will make a great combo with your skin (and match your cell phone).  

My three cents.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love the Avenue of Trees (fern) and the Celtic Hounds (wine). I'm afraid I won't be of any use to you, but had to give my favorites a shout-out.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The advice I always give - don't worry about trying to coordinate it with your skin - you'll rarely see the skin up against the front of the cover anyway.  Get the cover you love - it's a big investment, and if you get a cover just because it matches the skin, you'll always be thinking about "the cover that got away", the one you really love.
Sounds to me like it's maybe between Red River Garden and Blue Roof of Heaven, at least among the ones you listed.
Love the skin, by the way.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Meemo, thanks - you're spot on.  And thank you to everyone who responded.  The very first cover I fell in love with way back when was the blue RoH.  But THEN - then I saw the red River Garden, and I wanted it.  I really do love the "Chocolate" leather - but the red river garden is so pretty.  And seeing it next to my skin - I think it'll look really nice.  There's red in the skin and the skin kind of has that tree look to it.  I think I'm going to go with that   Though... I might call Oberon and see if they'd make me one in chocolate 

PS:  Cindy, no worries - those are gorgeous covers, too.  Am I the only one who wants one of each of the Oberon covers?  Alas, if only I were a millionaire...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Arkali said:


> Meemo, thanks - you're spot on. And thank you to everyone who responded. The very first cover I fell in love with way back when was the blue RoH. But THEN - then I saw the red River Garden, and I wanted it. I really do love the "Chocolate" leather - but the red river garden is so pretty. And seeing it next to my skin - I think it'll look really nice. There's red in the skin and the skin kind of has that tree look to it. I think I'm going to go with that  Though... I might call Oberon and see if they'd make me one in chocolate
> 
> PS: Cindy, no worries - those are gorgeous covers, too. Am I the only one who wants one of each of the Oberon covers? Alas, if only I were a millionaire...


Isn't that the truth about being a millionaire? I'd definitely own several Oberons, and would swap them out according to my mood.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my! I have the Tree of Life in chocolate and just received that Before the Storm skin. They look beautiful together. I took some pics but have not posted them yet. The skin has mostly deep blaze orange, brown, black, and a little shot of turquoise, not reds and blues. The Oberon chocolate (just like a dark chocolate bar) is a beautiful neutral. I was also considering the Van Gogh almond tree blossoms (Decalgirl skin). The turquoise and chocolate might be pretty together. But....go with the cover you love. That's where the long-term investment is. Skins come, and skins go.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with Meemo, get the cover you love and don't worry about "matching" the skin (you don't really see them together).  Good luck on making you choice.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Isn't that the truth about being a millionaire? I'd definitely own several Oberons, and would swap them out according to my mood.


Oh - heck. Why stop there? I'd be tempted to have several Kindles all tricked out, too  Also - where is the almond tree blossoms? Oh! You mean in choice of skins, right? I was thinking Oberons and wondering how I'd missed that. D'oh! 

Thanks for the well wishes, B-Kay. This is exciting


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Isn't that the truth about being a millionaire? I'd definitely own several Oberons, and would swap them out according to my mood.


I love the Buy/Sell/Trade forum here - I have 3 Oberons that were gently loved by other members. One for my K2 (black Wild Rose, I love that one so much I don't need another one, but I do still have my Nancy Drew cover as well) and 2 for my nook (one is a K1 cover that fits my nook with the help of a little velcro). Besides helping with the price, I honestly don't know WHICH Oberon I'd choose if I were buying a new one. Although I've always been drawn to the red Sun - and still hope to see a pic of the Sun in the new marigold color. And I've always liked Red River Garden - enjoy!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I love the Buy/Sell/Trade forum here - I have 3 Oberons that were gently loved by other members. One for my K2 (black Wild Rose, I love that one so much I don't need another one, but I do still have my Nancy Drew cover as well) and 2 for my nook (one is a K1 cover that fits my nook with the help of a little velcro). Besides helping with the price, I honestly don't know WHICH Oberon I'd choose if I were buying a new one. Although I've always been drawn to the red Sun - and still hope to see a pic of the Sun in the new marigold color. And I've always liked Red River Garden - enjoy!


It seems as if someone posted a photo of their Sun Oberon in marigold. I'm not sure which thread it was in, but the cover was lovely.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

I LOVE River Garden-Red!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Isn't it stunning, Gregruns?

Well - what I ended up doing was narrowing it down to River Garden - Red and Tree of Life - Chocolate and sent the links to those, plus my Before the Storm skin over to hubby.  Now - he could just look at my Kindle to see it, but I figured I'd make it easy on him.  Anyway - I'm leaving the final choice up to him.  I'll be thrilled with either one, and part of the fun of giving a gift is picking it out, IMO


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the River Garden in red on my Kindle - it is just beautiful


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I personally think they are all good choices


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> I personally think they are all good choices


   

Anyone think she may be a little bias?
  

BTW I think they are all beautiful too!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Anyone think she may be a little bias?


Yeah, but I think she is right!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Biased?? Never . Lol


----------

